# New venture capital announced for start up business in Australia



## troy1 (May 22, 2013)

Everything appeared to be in order. Its ‘general purpose’ report included disclosures for business segments, financial instruments, directors remuneration, and related party transactions. The directors of Serco and its auditor agreed back in May 2004 that Serco should prepare general purpose financial reports, that is, Serco was a reporting entity under the Corporations Act.


----------

